# Excel auslesen mit JScrpit



## KarlTheodor (14. Feb 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zu dem Thema noch nichts gefunden was mir wirklich weiter hilft. Es geht darum, dass ein Nutzer auf einer Website einen Wert eingibt, welcher dann mit einer Exceltabelle verglichen werden soll. Es soll dann die komplette Zeile auf der Website angezeigt werden in der der Wert vorkommt. Hoffe ich habe das Problem ausreichend beschrieben. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Thallius (14. Feb 2018)

Die Exceldatei muss ja auf irgendeinem Server liegen. Dort wirst du ja sicher nicht mit JavaScript arbeiten sondern eher mit Node, php, Python oder einer anderen Webserver tauglichen Sprache oder?


----------



## KarlTheodor (14. Feb 2018)

Ja da hast du Recht. Allerdings kenne ich mich nur mit Java und Html aus. Deshalb meine Frage: Ist das auch mit Java möglich?


----------



## Thallius (14. Feb 2018)

redest du von Java oder JavaScript?


----------



## mrBrown (14. Feb 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> nicht mit JavaScript arbeiten sondern eher mit Node


Und wie nutzt man Node.*js*, wenn man auf JavaScript verzichtet?


----------

